# X-Com Enemy Unknown stürzt immer ab



## Timblutaxt (12. Oktober 2012)

*X-Com Enemy Unknown stürzt immer ab*

Guten Abend ,

ich bin heute von einer Dienstreise gekommen und wollte mal in Ruhe X-Com anspielen.
Leider stürzt das Game immer wieder ab sobald eine Ingame Sequenz startet. 

Als Bsp. Im Tutorial sobald der dritte Soldat am Auto angekommen ist, startet eine Sequenz und ich bekomme einen Black Screen und der rechner reagiert nicht mehr. Nur ein Reset schafft abhilfe.

Bisher habe ich die Spiele Dateien über Steam überprüfen lassen, dann wird eine Datei (9Mb) gefunden die nicht gelesen werden kann- Diese wird dann erneut geladen aber das hilft nicht da der Fehler erneut auftritt. Ich habe dann alle Treiber mal auf den neusten Stand gebracht. Hat auch nichts gebracht. Steam im Offline Modus starten brachte auch nichts.
An den Temps kann es eigentlich nicht liegen da ich auch mal 6 Stunden BF3 spielen kann ohne das etwas vergleichbares passiert.

Mein Konfiguration

I5 750 (@Stock) gekühlt durch einen True Spirit 140
Radeon 7950 (@Stock)
8 Gb Ram
Gigabyte P55-UD5 mit neuestem Bios
Os auf 60 Gb SSD
500Gb Hdd als Datengrab

Ich hoffe jemand hat einen Idee wie ich das Spiel auch mal genießen kann.

P.S Habe es gerade nochmal aud niedrigsten Details versucht.....keine Besserung-...... ._.


----------



## AmdFreak9900 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: X-Com Enemy Unknown stürzt immer ab*

intel gma ist schuld

probier mal ud3 bios


----------



## Timblutaxt (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: X-Com Enemy Unknown stürzt immer ab*

wie soll ich das verstehen? 

der igp ist doch garnicht in verwendung! und was soll ich mit einem bios von einem andern Board?

Klingt für mich nur nach Bahnhof? Könntest du das genauer erklären?


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: X-Com Enemy Unknown stürzt immer ab*

Es gibt wohl schon einen Patch oder Hotfix vom Entwickler, hast du den? Das Spiel stürzt offenbar bei vielen Leuten ab.


----------



## Timblutaxt (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: X-Com Enemy Unknown stürzt immer ab*

Der Patch wurde von Steam automatisch installiert. Ich installiere es einfach nochmal neu und wenn es dann nicht funktioniert schreibe ich es als Fehlkauf ab! Ggf funktioniert es dann ja mal in einem Jahr oder mit dem nächsten Rechner..........traurig aber was soll man machen


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: X-Com Enemy Unknown stürzt immer ab*

Mal nicht so ungeduldig


----------



## Timblutaxt (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: X-Com Enemy Unknown stürzt immer ab*

Zur überbrückung habe ich jetzt Dishonored  das ja auch auf der Unreal Engine basiert ....läuft problemlos. Naja Ungeduld ist gegeben weil ich morgen Nachmittag wieder auf Dienstreise gehe und da will man schon das etwas einfach mal aus der Packung funktioniert. Besonders wenn die Demo problemlos lief und ich jetzt nichtmal diesen Tutorialteil der Vollversion problemlos spielen kann 

PS ok Dishonored stürzt jetzt auch immer ab, und das mal nach 3 minuten mal nach einer Stunde. Bf 3 läuft noch immer stundenlang ohne Probleme. Habe jetzt jeweils eine Stunde Memtest und Furmark laufen lassen und der Rechner ist absolut stabil........ da werde ich wohl auf ein Update warten müssen, der Catalyst 12.9 Beta ändert schonmal nichts


----------



## Timblutaxt (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: X-Com Enemy Unknown stürzt immer ab*

Ggf jemand mittlerweile eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## Rolk (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: X-Com Enemy Unknown stürzt immer ab*

Schon mal eine komplette Neuinstallation versucht? Etwas besseres fällt mir nicht ein, bei mit läuft das Spiel 100% stabil.


----------



## Timblutaxt (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: X-Com Enemy Unknown stürzt immer ab*

Ja habe es komplett neu installiert sowohl also Download als auch von CD alle treiber aktuallisiert etc. Tritt nur bei Spielen mit der Unreal Engine auf. Egal ob mit 2,4, oder 8 Gb ram nur mit Monitor ,Tastatur und Maus am Rechner etc. Wenn ich am We wieder zuhause bin werde ich mal meine alte 5770 einbauen und mal gucken ob es ggf an der 7950 liegt. Ansonsten kaufe ich mir nächste woche wirklich nen neuen Rechner. Wollte eh auf einen I5 3570k aufrüsten und nen neuen Tower und da ich dann auch ein neues Mobo brauche kaufe ich direkt alles neu bis auf die Graka und wenn die das Problem sein sollte wird die eben umgetauscht. Ansonsten hoffe ich mal auf einen Patch oder eine Treiberupdate.


----------



## Wim1337 (3. November 2012)

Hallo, der erste Patch sollte diese Probleme in der tat beheben, bei mir läuft es gut! Hast du die Grafikkarte mal neu installiert, bzw ihre Treiber?


----------

